
How We Get Stronger - maxcan
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/01/well/move/how-we-get-stronger.html
======
maxcan
"Perhaps more poetically, the data tell us that strength may be even more
fundamental to our well-being than we already expect, since gaining it
involves and alters some of the most ancient components of our central nervous
system."

